# Pictures of my girls!



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

So I FINALLY got some pictures. All I have to take pictures with is my crappy phone or the computer camera so pardon the quality. This is the girls' favorite place to play and I got some cute pics of them enjoying some out-of-cage time.








This is little Yin-yang, named because of the markings on her face. She was given to me when I went to buy my Oxbow last week. Apparently she had been ordered for a snake and never picked up. My friend who works there saved her from being killed and thrown away and gave her to me. So worth it, she is precious!








Kendall likes my phone 








My puppy Lucy in her favorite spot: surrounded by rats! Kendall is the one washing her face, little Piccolo (a foster) is the cream hooded next to her, and Maddie is the third. I'm not sure who was zooming by in the background.








Maddie not being photogenic, Kendall in the middle (She likes getting her picture taken apparently), and Cady girl on the far right.








Calista keeping an eye on the ratties. She knows better than to bother them after Cady pulled out a whisker, but she still watches their every move.








Lucy patiently sitting for a picture with Maddie, Kendall, and Cady. Maddie and Kendall are Cady's daughters from my accidental litter. I also have two boys still from her litter that live with their dad Comet.








From the top: Maddie, Piccolo, Cady, Ruby, and Kendall. Ruby is a sweet granny rat, formerly a foster, now one of my permanent girls. She is a cuddler, rare for a girl, and keeps all the younger ones in line for me.








Trying to decide if jumping off the bed is worth it! From the top: Maddie, Ruby, Kendall, and Cady.









The Fab Five (little Yin-Yang will soon be part of the group!). Cady is on the right, then Kendall, Ruby, and Maddie. Ivy is the cutie in the middle who was running away from every other picture. Ivy and Cady are the only ones well-trained in shoulder commands. They go almost everywhere with me. For various reasons and personality quirks the others have to stay inside. They do have free roam of the apartment when I'm home though.

But these are my girls, and I will try to get pictures of the boys soon as well.


----------



## GypsyBoo (Apr 24, 2014)

They are all adorable !! I really love Yin-Yangs markings she is so unique


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Great shots


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

